# Big Green Egg



## rubmymeat (Jun 2, 2008)

I am thinking about selling my offset smoker on a trailer and buying a few XL Big Green Eggs instead.  I like that they use very little fuel, are easy to control and fit nicely on my back deck.  They can be used to cook steaks at 700 degrees or to keep a steady 220 on an overnight brisket smoke.  If I get them I will probably build a nice table on wheels to place them in side by side.  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this.  Don't be P.C.  If this idea sucks then tell me so.  I can take it!! Also, I plan on using these units when I compete in KCBS events.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 2, 2008)

Eggs are great, but HEAVY!! Something to think about when doing a comp.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 3, 2008)

What he said!  Excellent cookers, but they are extremely heavy, especially the XL.  Sound like you plan on getting a couple of them.  If you do make a wheeled table, recommend you go with very wide tires or wheeles  to distribute the wt on the deck.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 3, 2008)

I say go for it, but keep the offset.  If you have an offset on a trailer, that tells me you do large cooks too.  It will take several eggs to equal what you can put in the offset, so this way you have the best of both worlds


----------



## rubmymeat (Jun 3, 2008)

I have owned the offset for two years and have done one very large smoke and a ton of small ones.  Regardless of the amount of meat I smoke, I have to use a lot of dried wood to get the cooker up to temp and keep it there.  I am excited about the egg because I can use charcoal and wood chips and I don't have to babysit it the whole time. I have done that for two years and it has worn me out!!!!  I used to laugh at the set it and forget it crowd and act like I was a truer bbq cook because I was working harder at it.  I realize now that I was wrong and the point is to work smarter and not harder.  I will have a lot more time to perfect my spices and sauces when I don't have to constantly monitor the temp of my cooker.  The offset has propane and would be perfect for those wanting to cook burgers, brats and chops for large events.  It can also smoke a whole pig without a problem.  I just don't need that much space.


----------



## surfer_e (Jun 3, 2008)

The CEO let it slip that she wanted to get me a BGE for my B-Day.


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 3, 2008)

In that case, go for it.  I have a BGE competitors ceramic cooker I got on the cheap from craigslist.  (Grilldome in the sig below) I have no input on wheter the BGE, Primo, Grilldom, etc is better than another.  I do know the grilldome lives up to the ceramic hype of using very little fuel for long periods of time.  It can also get extremely hot for searing the heck out of things.  

Good luck.


----------



## mattm (Jun 25, 2008)

I have used my OK Joe Competitor for a while and I just got an XL BGE.  The difference in effort to smoke is amazing.  The BGE gets to temp and just stays there.  Cooked a pork shoulder first day and it held at 250 for 10 hours straight.  I estimate that I burned about 5 lb of lump.  I filled the firebox with a 10 lb bag of lump and shut it down after pulling the pork off.  The next day I opened it up and had about half my lump still unburned.

For temp control I am a believer in the BGE.


----------



## rubmymeat (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a friend who just became a distributor for BGE and I can purchase one at cost.  I am going to pull the trigger.  I am still trying to sell my big unit but it is going to be hard to say goodbye.  I just cooked 240 lbs of butt for a friend's company event this last weekend and made a healthy profit.  The cooker has almost paid for itself.


----------



## rubmymeat (Jul 1, 2008)

That is what I am talking about!  I am picking my new XL egg next weekend.  Now that the temp is taking care of itself, I can concentrate on my spice rubs and sauces.  My brother, his friend(distributor) and I will all have an egg to use for our BBQ team.  I will also have my big smoker should I decide to use it.  I can't wait to set a hunk of meat on the grill in the morning and go do whatever I want all day and not have to worry about it.  I have been told with the BGE there is no need to spray or mop meat.  The ceramic keeps the meat tender, moist and succulent.


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 1, 2008)

I was at a BBQ class this past weekend. One older guy brought an XL BGE and had a offset in tow. He wasn't sure how much meat we were cooking which ended up being 1 butt, 1 packer, ribs and chicken. He was able to fit all of it in but it was tight. He was alone so a couple of us muscled it into his truck.

They're great but I wouldn't be using one for comps. This is the reason why I bought the Caldera. I can lift it myself after breaking it down into top and bottom parts.

-rob


----------



## rubmymeat (Jul 1, 2008)

The end game in all of this hopefully is to have a small enclosed trailer with the eggs mounted on tables with wheels.  We can roll the eggs out and start cooking.  Until then it will be me(6'6 280 lbs) and my brother (6'1 350+) grunting the units out the truck and onto nests.  I would rather put in a little muscle work early in the competition than have to feed wood into my smoker and screw with vents all night.  I have decided sleep is more important!!! I can be a cranky guy by turn in time at the competitions.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a friend at work with a big green egg and he loves it, except the weight of it. and the fact you cant cook a whole lot at one time, would the weight and the cook area be ample for your competitions? just my 2 cents worth friend.maybe you could get a smokenator for it and double the cooking space.


----------



## rubmymeat (Jul 1, 2008)

We have three guys on the BBQ team and we will have 3 XL eggs.  I hope that will be enough.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

Rubmymeat, give it a shot, with the help you have and the ability to cut the fuel costs down that much, you may fall in love all over again,  by the way, thats a fine looking rolling smoker you have there, have a great day my friend


----------



## rubmymeat (Jul 17, 2008)

I finally have my BGE XL on my back deck.  My stepdad built me a makeshift stand until I get a table built for it.  I competed in a KCBS event last weekend with it and have cooked every night this week.  I LOVE IT!!!!!!  This thing hold temps like you wouldn't believe.  Also, if you like to grill the BGE is king.  I open the lid and stick an electric charcoal starter in the charcoal.  Come back in 5 minutes and the coals are hot.  Pull the starter, keep the vents open and in five more minutes you are sitting at 400.  Last night I did burgers using cornfed-farm-raised beef from NW Illinois and they were awesome!  The flavor from the Royal Oak was outstanding.  My neighbor was blown away.  To put it out you just cap the top and close the bottom.  I haven't even put a dent in my charcoal even though I am using my BGE every night.  

NOTE:  Here are some pics from the Illinois State BBQ Championships in Shannon, IL this last weekend.  It is called "BBQ's Field of Dreams."


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

congratulations, glad it has worked out for you.  nice looking product


----------

